# How many gallons of Lon D's Skeeter Pee have been made?



## cimbaliw

In the spirit of the "How many gallons of EdWort's Apfelwein have been made?" thread over on HomeBrewTalk (which is encroaching 25,000 gal). I'm starting the same for Skeeter Pee. I propose all permutations are to be included.

5 gallons, original recipe in the hopper


----------



## pjd

cimbaliw said:


> In the spirit of the "How many gallons of EdWort's Apfelwein have been made?" thread over on HomeBrewTalk (which is encroaching 25,000 gal). I'm starting the same for Skeeter Pee. I propose all permutations are to be included.
> 
> 5 gallons, original recipe in the hopper


 
60 Gallons here.


----------



## mkjennison

First 6 of Dragon's Blood here. I can't wait for Dave to ring in with his total =)


----------



## cimbaliw

Perhaps we could keep a running total with each entry
5+60=65gallons

65+6 = 71 gallons


----------



## ShelleyDickison

I'll play

12 gallons so far

71+12=83


----------



## wineforfun

Actual SP, just started 2 gallons.

83+2=85


----------



## wineforfun

Oh I see we are adding in DB and variants of it? If so, I have another 7 gal.

85+7=92


----------



## ffemt128

Skeeter pee and varients therof in the last 2 1/2 years

60+

92+60=152


----------



## Deezil

I made another 8 gallons

152 + 8 = 160


----------



## Arne

Over the years, only 50. 
160+50=210


----------



## derunner

210 +12 = 222


----------



## tonyt

222+5 makes 227


----------



## millwright01

5 gallons here.

227 + 5 = 232

Well I hope it equals that. Been a stressful day, unwinding now!


----------



## cohenhouse77

74 gallons of original and variants to date.

232 + 74 = 306


----------



## lonesomechicken

5 dragons blood, 5 Lon's original

306+10=316


----------



## REDBOATNY

20 cranberry 3 mojito
316+23=339


----------



## Stormyabyss

Just started 5 

339+5= 344


----------



## rezod11

My third ever was 6 gallons.

344 + 6 = 350 

Woohoo!


----------



## CrimsonRose

350+25=375


----------



## btom2004

7 gal

375+7=382


----------



## GregWC

I've done 6. 382+6=388


----------



## EddyBhai

5 gallon dragon blood
10 gallon Mixed Fruit Skeeter Pee
5 gallon Grape pack/raisin leftover skeeter Pee

388 + 20 = 408


----------



## dangerdave

18 months, 25 batches, 150 gallons (holy crap!)

so, 408 + 150 = 558 **


----------



## Putterrr

Put me down for 10

558 + 10 = 568


----------



## Boatboy24

I'm in for 7: 3 "Easy Peasy" and 4 Dragon Blood. 

We're up to 575 gallons.


----------



## Fordguy

I'm in at 42 gallons.

575 + 42 = 617 gallons.


----------



## Arne

Good thing Skeeter Pee does not cause memory lapses or what was I saying?? LOL, Arne.


----------



## seth8530

I started a 5 gallon batch of dragons blood, my first....

617+5=622 gallons


----------



## Bailey

30 for me - 

622 + 30 = 652


----------



## GreginND

6 gallons of blue blood blueberry for me. 

652 + 6 = 658


----------



## Manda

658+55=713

Wow, I never have totaled that up before I didn't know I've made 55 gallons of it.


----------



## Minnesotamaker

Had to dig through some notes, but I think I have it all.

713+164=877


----------



## DirtyDawg10

So far I've made 12 gallons.

877 + 12 = 889


----------



## rhythmsteve

i've made 48 gallons so ......

889+ 48 = 937


----------



## kevinlfifer

937+24=961


----------



## Winofarmer

961+9 = 970


----------



## pipe

970+33=1003


----------



## REDBOATNY

1003+3=1006


----------



## damudman

1006+11=1017


----------



## Neviawen

1017 + 48 = 1,065
Wow.. I can't believe how fast it all went, too! Goes quick at bbq's when it's hot out..


----------



## cimbaliw

Just pitched my first 6 of DB, man this stuff look and smell fantastic!

1,065 + 6 = 1,071


----------



## TomMonger

36 for me! I've made plain, strawberry, raspberry, cherry/lemon/lime, and my newest... blueberry!

1,071+36=1107


----------



## BrownBeer

I've made two 5 gal. batches.
1107 + 10 = 1117


----------



## vernsgal

Just recently bottled my first 6 Gal.
1117 + 6 =1123


----------



## FTC Wines

Bottling 5 gals. of Cranberry/Lemon/Lime this weekend. Awesome.
1123 + 40 = 1163
Way to go Lon!! Thanks


----------



## reefman

5 gallon batch of the original SP for me. Hopefully another 5 will get going later this month. 
(Edit)
Sorry, forgot to add to total.
1163 + 5 = 1168


----------



## Dino466

6 gallons of Sp and 6 of DB 
1168 + 12 = 1180


----------



## Stormyabyss

Just started another 5 gal batch..

1185


----------



## ffemt128

Since I posted last we started 2 more 6 gallon batches.

1185+12=1197


----------



## PortersCoveJosh

Just 6 gal of the orig. About that time to start another

1197 + 6 = 1206


----------



## dangerdave

Twelve more gallons (two batches) now clearing. One with oak!

1206 + 12 = 1218


----------



## dustonthebottle

Bottled 5 gallons in mason jars and beer bottles. I'm trying to bottle carb part of it. 

1218 + 5 = 1223


----------



## Gedanken

One batch last year and one batch waiting to be bottled this year ...

1223 + 12 = 1235


----------



## CarpeDuctum

6 gallons of Original SP
6 gallons of Dragons Blood
6 gallons of Experimental Dragons Blood in my primary.

1235 + 18 = 1,253 gallons!


----------



## zalai

6 more gallons clearing 
1253+6=1259


----------



## KSU_Jim

3 gal Quad Berry DB
3 gal Triple Berry DB

1259+6=1265 gallons


----------



## moxgrove

1265 + 20=1285


----------



## kryptonitewine

My 6 will be ready in a few days
1285+6=1291


----------



## cmason1957

12 gallons of original Skeeter Pee
3 Gallons of strawberry Flavor Pak Skeeter Pee
6 Gallons of original Dragons Blood
7 gallons of Dragons Blood with Strawberries in carboy
I think that is all
1291+28=1319

It is what everyone always wants to get from my wife and I.


----------



## cimbaliw

5 more 1319+5=1324

Thanks Lon!


----------



## dustonthebottle

1324+5=1329 
5 gallons of dragon blood fermenting now.


----------



## ejr

1329 plus 50=1379 I have made 50 gallons last year and this year


----------



## laurab

6 gallons of original, 6 gallons of lemon-lime. Loved 'em both!

1379 + 12 = 1391


----------



## CBell

5 gallons original, 6 gallons dragon blood
1391+11=1402


----------



## KSU_Jim

6 gallons of Dragon Blood _Especial_ waiting to be bottled.
1402+6=1408


----------



## pwrose

5 gal original
5 gal blackberry pee
5 gal blackberry/elderberry pee
25 gal strawberry pee
40 Total

*1408 + 40 = 1448*


----------



## jamesngalveston

started 5 today.
1324+5=1329


----------



## arcticsid

Just reviewed my logs, looks like I have made 12 batches. So about 60.

Mosquito pee is probably one of the best wines ever mentioned on here. Sorry lon, you may have created a monster. LOL

I myself have tweeked it many times but I am set on using 4 cans of Old Orchard apple/raspberry for each batch. (frozen concentrate) 11 oz.


There was a member on here named Leanne who convinced me to add about 4 tbls of fresh grated ginger to each 5 gallon batch.

That small addition of ginger really does some amazing things to the outcome, no matter how you augment your pee. Not sure about other wines but a touch of ginger makes a great touch to your pee. lemon and ginger seem to work well together. just my opinion.

Powdered ginger just doesnt work, dont even think about it.

A little bit of ginger would make even the profesor fall out of his hammock!


----------



## jangel

5gal lime pee
5gal orange pee
5gal pom pee
15gal orig pee


----------



## ejr

lets see looks like 30 gallon from jangel 60 gallon from aricticsid and 5 gallon from james would be 95 gallon 1448+95=1543 should be correct?


----------



## TahunaJR

First batch all stabilized and back sweetened. 

1543 + 5 = 1548


----------



## thehoss77

First batch only my 2nd batch of anything

1548 + 6 = 1554


----------



## JFire

1554 + 5 = 1559

Original in secondary 

Lime on deck this week


----------



## dessertmaker

JFire said:


> 1554 + 5 = 1559
> 
> Original in secondary
> 
> Lime on deck this week



1559+3=1562

Wish I'd known before now it was being tracked. I Donno how many gallons of this I've made!

Currently on 2 gallons cranberry lemonade 1 gallon original.


----------



## CBell

1562+6=1568

6 gallons original but with 1/2 of the juice from fresh lemons. ferment just kicked off after about 48h


----------



## Kandy

I have 6 gallons lemon complete and a quad berry fermenting.

So:

210 + 6 = 216


----------



## pwrose

1568 + 6 =1574

Not sure where the 210 came from but its way behind


----------



## springpatch

6 + 1574 = 1580

Clocked in at a nice 11%. taking 2 gallons with me for a river float, hope it will last..


----------



## jamesngalveston

6 db, 6 variant,6 mango db, and 3 original.
1580 + 27 = 1607


----------



## Deezil

jamesngalveston said:


> 6 db, 6 variant,6 mango db, and 3 original.
> 1580 + 27 = 1607



6 + 6 + 6 + 3 = 21?
Or did you forget to mention a 6 gallon batch?

1580 + 21 = 1601
James' answer-depending


----------



## Dino466

1601+9= 1610


----------



## Elmer

12 DB

12+1610= 1622

(just to show how bad I am at math, I had to use a calculator to check my addition!)


----------



## xopher425

5 gallons strawberry Skeeter Pee
5 gallons Grapefruit (was awful, so it became Tropical with the addition of other juices)
5 gallons lemon
5 gallons mega strawberry
6 gallons mega strawberry

26 + 1622 = 1648


----------



## cedarswamp

1 gallon original
6 gallons original
6 gallons blueberry

1648+13= 1661


----------



## Angie

6 gallons tropical fruit
1 gallon orange
1 gallon lemon

1661+8=1669


----------



## cimbaliw

1669 + 6 db = 1675


----------



## kevinlfifer

1675 + 15 more this sprin = 1690


----------



## loumik

1690 + 6db = 1696

loumik


----------



## Stressbaby

1696 + 6 db = 1702


----------



## jamesngalveston

1702 + 50 =1752


----------



## Winofarmer

1752 + 15 = 1767


----------



## dustonthebottle

1767+20=1792 15 gals of the original and 5 gal of cranberry.


----------



## loumik

dustonthebottle said:


> 1767+20=1792 15 gals of the original and 5 gal of cranberry.


 Your math checker's not working very good today. 1767 + 20 = 1787


----------



## dangerdave

Twelve more gallons of the Dragon Blood version of Skeeter Pee for my yeast comparison study...

1787 + 12 = 1799


----------



## dessertmaker

5 more gallons of that original deliciousness this morning!

Fresh pee after yard work this evening. It is like nectar from heaven.

1804


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Another batch under my belt. 

1804 + 6 = 1810


----------



## redclay

12+1810 = 1822


----------



## Elmer

1822 + 6 = 1828


----------



## jamesngalveston

1828 + 12 is......1840...good year for cattle rustling......


----------



## beardy

1840 + 3. 1843 
Love this club!


----------



## kevinlfifer

12 more = 1855


----------



## Skycrestfarm

Alright call me nieve tell me I have lived a sheltered life.... but what the heck is Skeeter Pee?


----------



## Julie

Skycrestfarm said:


> Alright call me nieve tell me I have lived a sheltered life.... but what the heck is Skeeter Pee?



it is a lemon wine that you use a slurry to start. You can check out Lon's website, for some good info, www.skeeterpee.com


----------



## reefman

There are several threads on Skeeter Pee.
Search the different forums: recipes, general and beginners and skeeter pee.
Lon D. is credited with it's stardom!
There are also several versions, including Dragons Blood.


----------



## dangerdave

18 more gallons of DB bottled, six gallons of concord grape Pee, and six gallons of blueberry...1885!


----------



## ryankelley

*Skeeter Pee*

1885 + 55 gallons = 1940

Over 5 years of making it. My friends are clamouring for more. I'll fire up a couple batches as soon as cider season is over so I'm ready for spring.


----------



## Enologo

1940+ my 6 =1946. I'll be making more and I haven't even tried the Dragon Blood yet. ::


----------



## jamesngalveston

man its been a while....i will add.....18....1946 plus 18 is 1964


----------



## REDBOATNY

Summer is coming, 10 gallons cranberry skeeter done.
10 gallons Mojito skeeter on deck.
1964+10 =1974


----------



## alwayswhining

what is skeeter pee, and dragons blood?


----------



## kryptonitewine

alwayswhining said:


> what is skeeter pee, and dragons blood?




Your wine making world is about to change!

Www.skeeterpee.com



http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33076

Try them. The skeeter pee is great on a hot summer day. DB is great all the time. 

Cheap, easy, and fast!!!


----------



## kryptonitewine

By the way I just bottled another 6 of blue blood and 6 of dragons blood

1974 +12 = 1986


----------



## the_rayway

Working on a 5 gal batch of original. 

1986+5=1991


----------



## Enologo

Just started another batch. 1991+5= 1996.


----------



## REDBOATNY

I have another 5 gallons Mojito Skeeto cleared, sweetened, and ready to bottle! 1996+5= 2001


----------



## Scott

Started 5 gallons using concord skins and lees. Stating sg 1.067 and in 24 hrs it was down to 1.003, WTH then looked at records and ended up that I added all of nutrient and energizer at the begining and didn't split it up???
2001+5= 2006


----------



## dangerdave

Woot! Twelve more gallons! 2006 + 12 = *2018*


----------



## shrek

18 here = 2036


----------



## Bubba1

6 Gallons here = 2042


----------



## calvin

just started my first 6 gallon batch of dragon blood 2042 + 6 = 2048


----------



## gotbags-10

Here's my 5 gallons of DB fermenting nicely



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## gotbags-10

Sorry forgot to add my totals. Where are my manners. 2048+5= 2053 
Nick


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Bubba1

Dragon Blood started last weekend 2053+6= 2059


----------



## chris400

5 gallon of skeeter pee started tonight

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## mkjennison

Started 6, well I guess closer to 7 gallons of original recipe tonight. I'll count it as 6 though.
2059 + 5(chris) + 6 = 2070

Sent from my awesome phone using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## calvin

Started my second 6 gallon batch of dragon blood today. Man that stuff is good! I only have 10 bottles left. It's only been bottled for 3 weeks. people are literally banging on my door to asking for it.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## calvin

2070 + 6 = 2076


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## olusteebus

Ok, gotta make some DB. I have made a combination of blueberry, strawberry and blackberry jam Skeeter Pee. It was good. I have made Blackberry Jam SP, Not as good. I have made White Grape and Peach SP, needs a little more time in the bottle.

Gonna breakdown next week and do DB. It must be darn good. What ending SG do you like when backsweetening?


----------



## calvin

I just sweetened per Dave's recipe. I think 4.5 cups of sugar for 6 gal


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ShepherdQ

I've now done three batches, each 6 gal, so we're up to 2094


----------



## jojabri

23 gallons - Quad-berry Dragon Blood
5 gallons - Island Dragon (Tropical Dragon Blood variant)
3 gallons Blackberry Dragon Blood
+ 5 gallons Strawberry Dragon Blood
33 gallons of Skeeter pee variants

so
2094 previous total
+ 33 my addition
2127 New total


----------



## bkisel

Bottled my first six gallons of DB [BTW really liked it] last Wednesday...

2127 + 6 = 2133


----------



## ckvchestnut

I didn't know DB counted! I've done 24 gals of quad berry, 7 gals of tropical, and 6 gals of blueberry/peach which I turned into a port style.


----------



## bkisel

ckvchestnut said:


> I didn't know DB counted! I've done 24 gals of quad berry, 7 gals of tropical, and 6 gals of blueberry/peach which I turned into a port style.



That's the impression I got from reading the first page and the first post on this page. Hope I haven't screwed up the count but if so my apologies and the next person in the know can adjust the count and subtract my 6 gallons of DB. If it does count then you should post again to add your stuff to the rolling total.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Well it is a form of SP so perhaps no harm done!


----------



## Winenoob66

5 gallons Original DB

2133 + 5 = 2138


----------



## chris400

5 gal dragon blood in carboy tonight


----------



## cimbaliw

Looks like 42 gallons on this page not added plus another 11 of my own

2138 + 53 = 2191

BC


----------



## Descender

+5 =2196 now


----------



## calvin

2196 + 6 more = 2202

Original recipe


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## DoodleBug

I just finished 6 gallons, but now I'm hooked!



Sent from my iPod touch using Wine Making


----------



## beggarsu

calvin said:


> 2196 + 6 more = 2202
> 
> Original recipe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



Add 6 gallons since Calvin's post = 2212

(actually 32 bottles = 6.4 gallons) (5 gallons with cherry Kool-Aid, 1 gallon with ginger, 2 bottles regular) 

Gave some to my neighbor today , he said he'd drink a barrel of it.


Yesterday when I opened it it seemed very sour couldn't taste the wine conditioner/back-sweetener at all. Today after I poured from same bottle - smooth as silk and could taste the softener. I may have had too much sulphide in it or it just needed time to aerate.


----------



## midmoboy

7 for me. 
1 elderberry must and 6 Canberry must.


----------



## reefman

6 more for me.
2212 + 6= 2218


----------



## cimbaliw

looks like doodlebug and midmoby add 13 more to the total 

2231


----------



## reefman

Plus, I just started 6 gallons of Dragons blood.
2237


----------



## reefman

We have a long way to go to catch EdWort's Apfelwein. I suspect we are much higher than 2237.


----------



## millwright01

Just made 2 more batches. Up that to 2248 gallons! This stuff is a summer necessity at my house.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Only made 6 gallons so far - but planning on making the port and atleast 12 gallons in the next several months for the Fall party this year !!


----------



## Hunt

Just about to back sweeten my first 6 gal


----------



## Elmer

2248 + 5 = 2253


----------



## NorCal

A 5 batch for me

2253+5=2258


----------



## zimmer2

I'm in @ 6 gallons

2258+6=2264


----------



## chris400

Got 5.5 gallon of lime pee clearing


----------



## ffemt128

Well adding the prior post would make 2270. I made 12 gallons so far this year f
So 2270 plus 12 is 2282.


----------



## winesleeper

Bottled 6 gallons of DB.
So 2282 + 6 = 2288


----------



## beggarsu

Got another three gallon batch approx going. (using 4 litre jugs as carboys) In the filtering and sweetening it will be batched altogether and mixed with 2 packages Orange Kool-Aid (_The Horror _ ).

Projected ABV = 11.68 % before backsweeten , 11.15 % after
Projected Sweet = .0469 (ratio 3/4 cup sugar as simple syrup to US gallon)

2288 + 3 = 2291


BTW from my last batch 5 gal + 4.2 litre Jug (about 1 gallon +) ---> the jug had _chopped root ginger_ added to the separate jug. Results were quite superb, the ginger did not over or underwhelm ... except I didn't mark down how much I used ... maybe 3-4 heaping TBPS of loosely chopped ginger? 
..
So I got 5 bottles of Ginger Skeeter Pee ( 1 jug = 5 bottles+) - which I labelled_ Ginger Sharknado_ putting on stickers of sharks on the bottle.


----------



## calvin

2291 + 6 = 2297. Just started a super secret variant for the wmt competition.


----------



## ArmyChief235

2297 + 6 = 2303.


----------



## calvin

ArmyChief235 said:


> 2297 + 6 = 2303.



Started 6 more 2309


----------



## flyrodkid

6 gallons of Skeeter Pee (wow that went fast!), 6 of double strawberry Dragon's Blood, and another 6 of SP in the primary...

Running total is 2327


----------



## Enologo

If we're counting Dragon Blood, I just started a 6 gal. batch. 2327+6=2333.


----------



## calvin

Enologo said:


> If we're counting Dragon Blood, I just started a 6 gal. batch. 2327+6=2333.



+6 more. Original recipe. 2333+6=2339


----------



## maurtis

+6 gallons of DB, 2339 + 6 = 2345


----------



## jojabri

+5 skeeter pee back sweetened with Sodastream "Sprite" syrup. 
This stuff is dangerous! It tastes links soda! Next batch I do like this, I'm gonna keg.. yummmm!

2345+5= 2350


----------



## Pato

2350+5=2355

First try at original recipe. There will undoubtedly be another round 




Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ffemt128

Starting another batch tomorrow...lol


----------



## PresqueIsleMI

I've done at least 40 gallons


----------



## SimpleSimon

Well with Pesque's 40 and my 30 I think we're at 2425!


----------



## Dhaynes

2355 + 5 = 2360

Just filtered our first batch today. Will bottle later this week.


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## AnnArrogance

My first 5 gallon batch has fermented dry as of today! So, that's 2360 + 5 = 2365.


----------



## oregondabbler

My first 5 gal batch is done with another in the works, so, that's 2365 + 10 = 2375.

Thanks Lon!


----------



## chris400

Add 10 more for me


----------



## richmke

I made 5 gallons, so that's 2390 (2375+10+5)

Now for the dirty & thankless job of drinking it all.


----------



## fabrictodyefor

I've made 5 and my sis has made 5, so adding another 10 = an even 2490!


----------



## richmke

fabrictodyefor said:


> I've made 5 and my sis has made 5, so adding another 10 = an even 2490!



I think you have been drinking too much SP.

Total is 2,400 (2,390 + 5 + 5)


----------



## ffemt128

2400 + 6.. 2406 new total.

I started a new batch 2 weeks ago and added the additional lemon and nutrients last night since it was sitting at 1.046. I see at least 2 more batches being started before March so they are ready for summer..


----------



## calvin

Just started 12 gallons of original recipe

2406 + 12 = 2418


----------



## cimbaliw

I'm in the middle of 5 gallons original recipe and 6 gallons of db pushing the documented total to 2,429 gallons.


----------



## Dhaynes

Just noticed that I made an error in my post on 10/5/14. I failed to pick up the quantities in the two post before mine that were buried in the text. That was a total of 70 gallons. The new corrected total is below. 

I have a quick question about the "rules". I see that some people have been adding batches of Dragon's Blood to the total. Although DB was inspired by Skeeter Pee the recipe is a lot different? I think of them as being two different wines with a shared heritage. Does DB count? 

New corrected total 2429+70 = 2499


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## WildBillCiarbino

FIRST batch of DB is clearing out now....6 gallons.

2499 + 6 = 2505


----------



## derunner

17gal of Skeeterpee bottled

2505+17 = 2522


----------



## JimmyT

So far I've done 6 gal db
2522+6=2528


----------



## MrsJones

JimmyT said:


> So far I've done 6 gal db
> 2522+6=2528




I've got 12 gallons of DB to add.

2528+12=2,540


----------



## MrsJones

My 12 of DB make 2,540.


----------



## HeadWatersWine

My 6 of DB make 2546 and another 5 of Skeeter Pee makes 2551


----------



## maurtis

A batch of lime-mint mojito pee and a DB bring it to 2563.


----------



## Enologo

Ok I just started a 12 gallon batch of Skeeter Pee 2,563 + 12 = 2,575.


----------



## JimmyT

Another 6 gal batch of raspberry, blue berry and strawberry DB 
2575+6=2581


----------



## Angelina

Over the last few years 18 gallons plus 6 in the carboy currently.

*2581 + 24 = 2605*


----------



## ttimmer

My very first wine was a DB (6gal) and I've also done a tropical version (6gal)

*2605 + 12 = 2617*


----------



## NorCal

Add my second batch. 2617+5=2622


----------



## reefman

Batch Number 4 started.
2622 + 6 = 2628


----------



## Jimyson

reefman said:


> Batch Number 4 started.
> 2622 + 6 = 2628




Batch 1

2628+6= 2634


----------



## ou8amaus

2nd batch
2634 + 6 = 2640


----------



## avatar

first batch
2640 + 6 = 2646


----------



## Bobwhite

Fist batch almost gone already and second batch is almost ready so 2646+10=2656


----------



## kyironrider

Ok 2656 + 11 =2667


----------



## IYAOYAS

2667 + 12 gallons of the Original pee = 2,679 gallons so far accounted for


----------



## Bobwhite

Got a batch almost done so +5 =2684


----------



## ffemt128

Made 11 gallons in January and started another 12 this weekend...2617+23=2640


----------



## barryjo

The master himself has 22 gallons going for his daughters high school graduation.


----------



## TallTexan

Racked my first batch from primary early this morning; 6.5 gallons.


----------



## Cagekiker298

2640+(barryjo)22=2662
2662+(TallTexan)6.5=2668.5

I am currently brewing my first 6.5 gallon batch of Skeeter Pee. 
2668.5+6.5=2675


----------



## PatrickShiflet

15+2662=2677


----------



## mwulf67

I just bottled my first batch…so add 6 more gallons… 6+2677=2683….


----------



## reefman

6 more original just bottle for me = 2689


----------



## asherz515

I have easily made over 50 gallons of skeeter pee. I always mix up the flavors and my friends always down it.


----------



## GaryNC

asherz515 said:


> I have easily made over 50 gallons of skeeter pee. I always mix up the flavors and my friends always down it.



So, with your 50 and my 5 (first attempt) that brings the total to:

2689 + 50 + 5 = 2744


----------



## kyironrider

I have 6 gal ready to bottle.

So 2744 + 6 = 2750


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I have made 12 gallons in the past and 3 gallons tonight 
2750 + 15 =2765 

I will be putting on a winemaking event and showing people how to make skeeter pee as it is easy and you learn alot at the same time.


----------



## HeadWatersWine

6 more gallons for me in secondary so 2772


----------



## RedRockGirl

24 DB 6 SP for me so 
2772+30=*2802*


----------



## Double Daylo

Started my first DB batch 2 days ago. 12 gals.

2802+12=*2814*


----------



## ffemt128

2-6 gallon batches started in the past week. 2814+12=2826


----------



## Double Daylo

Another 12 going.

2826 + 12 = *2838*


----------



## Rampage4all

6 gal of DB 

2838+6=2844


----------



## RedRockGirl

6 Gallons SP with yeast and 6 gallons SP with Enigma slurry (pretty pale lavender color)

2844+12=2856


----------



## Natrix

First 6 gal of DB still on primary.(but very confident  )

2856+6= 2862


----------



## portwinemaker

20 gal as of the batch today so 2862+20= 2882


----------



## Rmarsh

5 gals racked to secondary last night!

2882 + 5 = 2887


----------



## Spikedlemon

3 US Gal started (I'm so excited!) on Rose Chardonnay slurry.

2887+3 = 2890 US Gal (10939.84 Litres)


----------



## Double Daylo

24 G of DB

2890 + 24 = 2914 US Gal


----------



## reefman

Will bottle 6 gallons of SP in two weeks.
Started 6 gallons more yesterday.
2914 + 12 = 2926 us gallons (11074.91 liters)


----------



## MrsJones

Just started another 6 gallons of DB

2926 + 6 = 2932


----------



## yanks4carolyn

1. Sad I know. But after it spent a year in the fridge and I'm just now sipping it as we speak...I'm gonna start another batch tonight. Well, that is if I am able to start one. ;-) After a year in my fridge, it's pretty amazing.


----------



## HeadWatersWine

6 gallons of a strawberry skeeter pee. 2938


----------



## Bodenski

1 gallon of Dragon Blood. 2939.


----------



## reefman

Just bottled 12 gallons of Dragon Pee! I've been combining 6 of skeeter pee and 6 of Dragons blood. Love this blend!! 2951


----------



## jburtner

12g DB - 2,963.00


----------



## prowlin4reds

I've only been making wine for about a year and a half now. 

SP
2963+15=2978


----------



## reefman

Come on folks, this can't be all SP that's been made by this forum so far. In honor of Lon's contribution to this forum, lets get a real total. I started another 6 gallon batch last night....getting ready for summer!
This number is barely a small production batch at a commercial winery.


----------



## hounddawg

2978+6=2994, but just getting started, gotta empty somecarboy so i can start more

dawg


----------



## knifemaker

reefman said:


> Come on folks, this can't be all SP that's been made by this forum so far. In honor of Lon's contribution to this forum, lets get a real total. I started another 6 gallon batch last night....getting ready for summer!
> This number is barely a small production batch at a commercial winery.



Ok, I'm guilty, I've probably made about 20 5 gal. batches and have never added any of them, so I'm adding 100 gallons. It's really popular with my family and friends. Dale.


----------



## prowlin4reds

knifemaker said:


> Ok, I'm guilty, I've probably made about 20 5 gal. batches and have never added any of them, so I'm adding 100 gallons. It's really popular with my family and friends. Dale.



Gotta do the math or it don't count....


----------



## knifemaker

prowlin4reds said:


> Gotta do the math or it don't count....



Woops, Sorry, my bad! 2994 + 100 = 3094.::


----------



## portwinemaker

just bottled 8 more gallons so 3094+8 = 3102


----------



## danr

just pitched yeast on a 10 gallon batch-my first=3112.


----------



## Minnesotamaker

3112 + 44 = 3156


----------



## ffemt128

3156+20=3176

Started a 20 gallon batch last night.


----------



## prowlin4reds

new batch should be done next week.

3176 + 5 = 3181


----------



## prowlin4reds

2 new batches should be done next week.

3181 + 10 = 3191


----------



## ffemt128

3191+20=3211


----------



## Ron0126

6 gallons bottled last week

3211 + 6 = 3217


----------



## Quicksilver

I'm just a noob but I'll add my 6 gallons to the count! 

3217 + 6 = 3223


----------



## Ron0126

Five more gallons currently in primary.

3223 + 5 = 3228


----------



## PandemoniumWines

I just started three gallons (my first non gallon batch!)

3228 + 3 = 3231


----------



## KevinL

It'll be 5 gallons when it's done.

3231+ 5 = 3236

(Sorry about the sideways pic.)


----------



## PandemoniumWines

Have a batch of lemon lime with 2#/gal triple berry blend in it. It's not quite Skeeter pee but not quite dragons blood. Best of both in higher numbers. 23 oz Lemon/lime per gallon.

3236 + 3 = 3239


----------



## KevinL

First 5 went too quick. Already off of the rack.

Got another 5 started which should be done in a few weeks.

3239 + 5 = 3244


----------



## HeadWatersWine

Add another 6 gallons based on skeeter made into dragons blood. 

3244+5=3249


----------



## eurobug

Long time lurker here, not posted much

One batch skeeter pee original, cyser slurry, 6.5 gallon
One batch dragon blood, EC 1118 yeast, 6.5 gallon
One batch cherry lime pee (64oz lemon, 32oz lime, 1 quart tart cherry juice) , EC 1118, 6.5 gallon
Just finished putting together a batch of SP original, but with one pound of raisins, half a gallon of grape juice, and 5 bags of Earl Grey tea instead of the tannins, EC 1118, 6.5 gallon.
3249 + 26 = 3275


----------



## KevinL

I had some idle equipment. Might as well get some in storage for when the warm weather hits in summer.

3275 + 5 = 3280


----------



## prowlin4reds

Sorry, haven't been in here in a while. 3275+24=3299


----------



## danr

3299+10=3309.more to come


----------



## Bodenski

Just made my first three gallons. 3309 + 3 = 3312


----------



## KevinL

Getting some in the bottles for the warmer weather.

3312 + 5 = 3317


----------



## Country

Just bottled my second batch. 
3317+10 = 3327


----------



## prowlin4reds

Finished filtering a new batch last night so that's 18 gallons since January.
3317+18=3335


----------



## prowlin4reds




----------



## Skinard

I made my first 6 of skeeter in Feb, 3335 + 6 = 3341
I am now bottling my first batch of dragon's blood 3341 + 6 = 3347


----------



## Killa J

I have 6 of Skeeter Pee and 6 of Dragon’s Blood in carboys at the moment 

3347 + 12 = 3359


----------



## Pmac332010

Starting my first 6 gallons of dragons blood today.

3359 + 6 = 3365


----------



## Shayne Edwards

6 Gallons Skeeter Pee clearing.
3365 + 6 = 3371


----------



## wm36

6 gallons every summer the past 4 years. Margarita wine variant. 

3371+24=3395


----------



## DaveS

Two batches of Skeeter Pee and one Dragon’s Blood.: 3395+18=3413


----------



## drainsurgeon

Two Dragon Blood and one Skeeter Pee: 3413+18=3441


----------



## sgx2

Was just starting another DB and realized I have never contributed to this thread.

I've done 2x6Gal batches of SP and 3 (now 4) 6 Gal batches of DB:

3441 + 12 + 24 = 3477


----------



## Cornelia

Started a 6 gallon batch yesterday...my first

3477 + 6=3483


----------



## crooked cork

6 Gallon batch, cut into gallon jugs and flavored, pink lemonade,lemonade,blackcherry, rasberry and sweet tea. The last gallon is on reserve to see which i like best. I put into beer bottles to make single serve portions.

3483+6= 3489 gallons


----------



## crooked cork

I didnt know DB counted i've made 32 gallons of that.

3489 + 32 = 3527


----------



## Enologo

Just started another 6 Gallon Batch - 3527+6=3533


----------



## Jal5

Dont think I added my DB
3533+6=3539


----------



## piper27

5 more gallons here
3539+5=3544


----------



## PandemoniumWines

A 3 gal strawberry batch and a singleton of lime.

3544 + 4 = 3548


----------



## KevinL

15 more SP and a mixed berry batch of DB 5 gallons.

3548+20 = 3568


----------



## ffemt128

3568+120=3688


----------



## MarcMaserati

3568 + 60 = 3748


----------



## KevinL

3748 + 20 = 3768


----------



## newbiegj

Pitching my first 5 gal today. 3768 + 5 = 3773


----------



## Okie Parrish

Just started my first batch of dragons blood an hour ago 6 gal 
3773+6=3779
Fun fact this is my 2nd batch of wine ever my first was 6 gal a strawberry still in carboy be ready for 2nd racking this weekend


----------



## KevinL

Awesome Have fun with the hobby!

3,779+15 = 3,794


----------



## ThreeSheetsToTheWind

Bottled 6 gallons on the 24th, 11 bottles left lol. That's 36 gallons for me so far, I just can't keep up with demand.

3794+36=3830


----------



## Okie Parrish

Started 6 gallons of tropical dragons blood and 5 gallons of skeeter pee yesterday. 

3830+5+6=3841


----------



## ThreeSheetsToTheWind

Another 6 gallons started yesterday.

3841+6=3847


----------



## Lori2626

3847+1 = 3848. trying to learn on small batches. Difficult to drink 5 gallons by myself.


----------



## BShuhart

Just noticed this thread, but have been making various flavors of SP since 2012. Counting Strawberry and Blackberry batches going right now (gotta have some ready for Spring mowing) my 8 year total is 20 @ 5 gallon batches. We even served Blueberry SP at my daughter's wedding reception and it was the first to disappear.

3848 + 100 = 3948

@Lori226 - I use reuse Grolsch beer bottles for SP, which makes single servings easier and easier to share with friends. It takes a little less than 2 cases of the bottles for 5 gallons of SP.


----------



## prowlin4reds

3948+10=3958


----------



## Dawgdrvr

3,958 + 12 = 3,970


----------



## newbiegj

3970+6 gal = 3976


----------



## knockabout

3976+6gal = 3982


----------



## KCCam

3982 + 6 SP + 7 DB = 3995 gal


----------



## ThreeSheetsToTheWind

I didn't realize we were also counting DB lol
3995+7= 4002


----------



## Turn About Wines

6 gallons of DB in secondary

4002+6=4008


----------



## TrussGuy

First batch in secondary 
4008 + 6 = 4014


----------



## Barry Collins

Just racked my first 5 gallon batch. Used a slurry from a blueberry wine I made.


----------



## jayhkr

4019+5 = 4024 doing my first batch!


----------



## daveb50

Made 1 gallon of SP to try it, and have 4 gallons of Dragonette in secondary.

4024+1+4= 4029


----------



## Smitty77

about to bottle my first 3 gallon batch

4029 + 3 = 4032


----------



## TwistedVines

4032 + 6 = 4038


----------



## Ryan S

4038 + 5 = 4043


----------



## Alibi Wines

4043+6 DB=4049


----------



## Alibi Wines

4049 + 6 = 4055


----------



## newbiegj

4055 +5=4060.
Divided into 1 gal backsweetened blue raspberry kool-aid with sugar syrup, 1 gal b-s Countrytime lemonade mix, 3 gal b-s with sugar syrup. Taste testing for preferred flavor.


----------



## Ryan S

4060 + 10 = 4070 



My Hydrometer paper slipped a LOT, so, the batch on the left (4 gallons in the bucket, 1 gallon in the carboy) has an extra pound of sugar, to be about 12% when it finishes. I'm planning on adding half a gallon of water 17 ounces of lemon juice to get it back to 10% abv once it's done


----------



## ThreeSheetsToTheWind

4070+6 gal of DB=4076


----------



## cellardweller

4076 + 5 = 4081


----------



## NorCal

Add 10 more, 4081 + 10 = 4091


----------



## NorCal

newbiegj said:


> 4055 +5=4060.
> Divided into 1 gal backsweetened blue raspberry kool-aid with sugar syrup, 1 gal b-s Countrytime lemonade mix, 3 gal b-s with sugar syrup. Taste testing for preferred flavor.



I like the idea of BS with Countrytime lemonade mix. Thanks.


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal

I've only made 3 batches of original Skeeter Pee but I've made so many batches of DB or variations thereof that I've honestly lost track. So I'll just had my 3....

4091 + 3 = 4094


----------



## wtt03

4094+5=4099


----------



## M38A1

4099+54=4153

DB:
Blueberry 18
Mixed Berry 6
Strawberry 6

SP:
Lemon 6
Lemon/Peach 12
Lemon/Blueberry 6
Lemon/Strawberry 6


----------



## newbiegj

4153+50=4203
(25 Skeeter pee 
25 Moj-skeeto pee, lime/mint)


----------



## monty

4203+5=4208

Bottled my first batch of Skeeter Pee today!


----------



## jgmillr1

4208 + 400 =4608

Bottling another commercial batch soon. Not sure if this is Lon's recipe though


----------



## Bill McNab

5 gallons
382 + 5 = 387


----------



## Bill McNab

Sorty 
Wrong thread I think.
4608 + 5 = 4613.


----------



## prowlin4reds

Since my last post here in january 20 Gallons. Haha my friends really like it. 
4613 +20= 4633


----------



## prowlin4reds

newbiegj said:


> 4153+50=4203
> (25 Skeeter pee
> 25 Moj-skeeto pee, lime/mint)


Really? Care to share that recipe? sounds interesting.


----------



## newbiegj

prowlin4reds said:


> Really? Care to share that recipe? sounds interesting.


Sorry this took so long to reply, been traveling. Followed original SP recipe but subbed lime juice for the lemon juice. Then when bottling added about 1 oz. mint extract/flavoring per gallon & added 1 small mint leaf to each bottle. Came out great.


----------



## hounddawg

4203+30= 4233
will be starting another batch next week of SP


----------



## jking

hounddawg said:


> 4203+30= 4233
> will be starting another batch next week of SP


+6 = 4239


----------



## Wolfhound

4239 + 5 = 4244


----------



## hounddawg

4244+24=4268


----------



## Darrell Hawley

newbiegj said:


> 4055 +5=4060.
> Divided into 1 gal backsweetened blue raspberry kool-aid with sugar syrup, 1 gal b-s Countrytime lemonade mix, 3 gal b-s with sugar syrup. Taste testing for preferred flavor.


Sounds very interesting. Fairly new to this site and have not made any SP yet. How did the raspberry Kool-aid turn out ?


----------



## hounddawg

4268+5= 4273


----------



## newbiegj

Sounds very interesting. Fairly new to this site and have not made any SP yet. How did the raspberry Kool-aid turn out ?
[/QUOTE]


Darrell Hawley said:


> Sounds very interesting. Fairly new to this site and have not made any SP yet. How did the raspberry Kool-aid turn out ?



Sorry for belated reply. Raspberry koolaid & sugar turned out really good. Did need to wait for it to clear again. Had a white sediment.


----------



## KevinL

4273 + 120 = 4393


----------



## newbiegj

4393 + 10 = 4403
5 of original lemon & 5 using lime juice (Moj-skeeto pee)


----------



## reeflections

My 1st attempt just went into secondary a couple of days ago. Variant only in that I reserved 1/2 the lemon juice for after fermentation. Use slurry from a previous banana along with a packet of Red Star Premier Blanc.

5 gallons
{edit}

4403 + 5 = 4408


----------



## hounddawg

reeflections said:


> My 1st attempt just went into secondary a couple of days ago. Variant only in that I reserved 1/2 the lemon juice for after fermentation. Use slurry from a previous banana along with a packet of Red Star Premier Blanc.
> 
> 5 gallons


um, i think your to post the number of gallons right before you an then add your gallons then the total so the next person can get your total to add to thiers so the gallon count moves on without having to go back to many posts to add up the total
Dawg


----------



## reeflections

hounddawg said:


> um, i think your to post the number of gallons right before you an then add your gallons then the total so the next person can get your total to add to thiers so the gallon count moves on without having to go back to many posts to add up the total
> Dawg



Thanks Dawg! Geez, that makes more sense. I thought you had made over 4000 gallons yourself! I fixed it.


----------



## hounddawg

reeflections said:


> Thanks Dawg! Geez, that makes more sense. I thought you had made over 4000 gallons yourself! I fixed it.


you're very welcome
Dawg


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Bottled my first batch of original lemon and will try another batch this month. 
4408 +5 = 4413


----------



## Machinist Nick

4413+6=4419


----------



## KCCam

Just noticed @Val-the-Brew-Gal added “3 batches” of Skeeter Pee last year. (July 1) I don’t think she realized the count is in gallons. That should probably have been 18. And I don’t know how many gallons of Dragon Blood “I’ve lost count” would be, but I’ll bet it’s in the hundreds! Right?
Any way...
8 gallons Saskatoon Dragon Blood and 7 gallons Sour Cherry / Blueberry Dragon Blood:
4419 + 15 = 4434


----------



## hounddawg

KCCam said:


> Just noticed @Val-the-Brew-Gal added “3 batches” of Skeeter Pee last year. (July 1) I don’t think she realized the count is in gallons. That should probably have been 18. And I don’t know how many gallons of Dragon Blood “I’ve lost count” would be, but I’ll bet it’s in the hundreds! Right?
> Any way...
> 8 gallons Saskatoon Dragon Blood and 7 gallons Sour Cherry / Blueberry Dragon Blood:
> 4419 + 15 = 4434


that could drive me to drink,,, lol
dawg


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal

KCCam said:


> Just noticed @Val-the-Brew-Gal added “3 batches” of Skeeter Pee last year. (July 1) I don’t think she realized the count is in gallons. That should probably have been 18. And I don’t know how many gallons of Dragon Blood “I’ve lost count” would be, but I’ll bet it’s in the hundreds! Right?
> Any way...
> 8 gallons Saskatoon Dragon Blood and 7 gallons Sour Cherry / Blueberry Dragon Blood:
> 4419 + 15 = 4434



Well, I've made 12 GALLONS  of SP in the last month but I still can't keep track of the DB   Actually, I've made 36 gallons of DB since the first of the year and I would guess I average about 60 gallons per year. So over the 6 years I've been making wine, a rough estimate would be 360 gallons! Is that better KCCam?  Now should I add the whole 360 gallons to the count or is it just the SP gallons that get added? I'm so confused


----------



## KCCam

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> Now should I add the whole 360 gallons to the count or is it just the SP gallons that get added?


Yes, *much* better! Hahaha. If you read back, you'll see that SP variants like Dragon Blood are also included. And I don't think anyone would mind a *conservative* estimate. 360 gallons is probably conservative. If you get any flak, you can always subtract it back off. I'd go for it!


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal

Okay, after @KCCam's suggestion and some calculations , I will update the total with my gallons...

4434+360 DB+30 SP = 4824


----------



## MustyMike

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> Okay, after @KCCam's suggestion and some calculations , I will update the total with my gallons...
> 
> 4434+360 DB+30 SP = 4824


That is so much ******* wine  I can’t even imagine how much wine has been produced from this site alone. God I love this hobby so much


----------



## hounddawg

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> Okay, after @KCCam's suggestion and some calculations , I will update the total with my gallons...
> 
> 4434+360 DB+30 SP = 4824


AA's number is BR549.....LOL
dawg


----------



## KCCam

Hey, 390 gallons in 6 years? That's only about 2 glasses a day... *IF* she drank it all herself.  And I'll bet she gave a lot of it to her friends, right, @Val-the-Brew-Gal? (Hey, need another friend? LOL)... For that matter, maybe I could be *your *friend too, @hounddawg! Looks like you've got a little bit to share too. Hahaha. I'd love to try some of that port.


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal

KCCam said:


> Hey, 390 gallons in 6 years? That's only about 2 glasses a day... *IF* she drank it all herself.  And I'll bet she gave a lot of it to her friends, right, @Val-the-Brew-Gal? (Hey, need another friend? LOL)... For that matter, maybe I could be *your *friend too, @hounddawg! Looks like you've got a little bit to share too. Hahaha. I'd love to try some of that port.


Well I do make some kit wines so that helps fill the space in the cellar and allow me to drink more than 2 glasses a night  I do share a lot with friends and we used to have weekly Wine Wednesday gatherings but that's slowed due to the virus. And yes, I would be happy to have more we've loving friends!


----------



## DizzyIzzy

hounddawg said:


> um, i think your to post the number of gallons right before you an then add your gallons then the total so the next person can get your total to add to thiers so the gallon count moves on without having to go back to many posts to add up the total
> Dawg





Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> Okay, after @KCCam's suggestion and some calculations , I will update the total with my gallons...
> 
> 4434+360 DB+30 SP = 4824


4824 + 5 (lime SP) = 4829


----------



## JB1956

4829 + my 5 = 4834


----------



## Darrell Hawley

4834 +5 = 4839


----------



## newbiegj

4839 + 5 =4844


----------



## akron

newbiegj said:


> 4839 + 5 =4844


My 5=4844+5=4849


----------



## Enologo

Add 6 more for me =4855


----------



## hounddawg

Enologo said:


> Add 6 more for me =4855


DDDB variant 4855+18=4,873
Dawg


----------



## Chuck Price

4873 + 6 (DB variant) = 4879


----------



## Betty23

6gal of dragon's blood for me. 4879+6=4885


----------



## fsa46

40 gallons since January 1, 2020 ( that's roughly 5 gallons a month ) . I give a lot to my family and friends, we love this SP.

4885 + 40 = 4925


----------



## reeflections

5 SP and 6 DB

4931+11 = 4942

(hope I did it right)


----------



## Bossbaby

4942+7=4949


----------



## ksw

DB 12 + 4949 = 4961


----------



## Rembee

SP 30 + 4961 = 4991


----------



## hounddawg

Rembee said:


> SP 30 + 4961 = 4991


4991 + 30 = 5,021
Dawg


----------



## CheerfulHeart

5021 + 3 = 5024


----------



## toadie

5 SP + 6 DB + 5024 = 5035


----------



## Aiserock

5035 + 6 = 5041


----------



## Michael T

5 SP (Aug. 2020)
6 DB (Oct. 2020)
6 SP (Jan. 2021)

5041 + 5 + 6+ 5 = 5058


----------



## Jovimaple

3 DB (Feb 2021)

5058 + 3 = 5061

@Michael T - looks like you mistyped a 5 instead of the second 6 in your equation.


----------



## Michael T

Yep, I blame it on the SP ! It was meant to be a six. Thanks for the catch, looks like it is too late to edit. The total is correct though.


----------



## Bossbaby

My 6 gal of skeeter/sour cherry developed a bit of Hydrogen sulfide I just added Reduless this afternoon, can yall say a prayer for me.


----------



## hounddawg

5061 plus 31= 5092 Skeeter Pee,, thats if the last tally is correct, 
Dawg


----------



## Jovimaple

6 gallons of DB
3 gallons of SP

5092 + 9 = 5101


----------



## Michael T

5101 + 5 = 5106


----------



## Darrell Hawley

5106 + 5 SP + 6 DB = 5117


----------



## kiphorn

5117 + 5= 5122


----------



## Jovimaple

5122 + 8 = 5130


----------



## Jovimaple

5130 + 6 DB = 5136


----------



## Darrell Hawley

5136 + 5 SP = 5141


----------



## Jovimaple

5141 + 3 SP = 5144


----------



## Darrell Hawley

5144 + 5 SP = 5149


----------



## hounddawg

5149 + 30 = 5,179


----------



## Ivywoods

If it counts if I add other flavors to it then 
5,179 + 6 = 5,185


----------



## Jovimaple

5185 + 4 (Raspberry DB) = 5189


----------



## JBP

5189 + 3 = 5192


----------



## deesloop

5192 + 6DB = 5198


----------



## Darrell Hawley

5198 + 5SP = 5203


----------



## Vic Frohmeyer

Darrell Hawley said:


> 5198 + 5SP = 5203


5203 + 1SP = 5204


----------



## Meadini

5204+6DB=5210


----------



## Jovimaple

3 gallons key lime SP last fall
6 gallons SP bottled today

5210 + 9 = 5219


----------



## Jusatele

5219 + 3 = 5222


----------



## David Violante

5222 + 6 = 5228


----------



## Omabob

5228+6=5234


----------



## ryankelley

5234 +6 = 5240

I haven't made any in years, but I have fond memories and started a batch. Racking today. 

I follow a modified recipe, using fresh squeezed lime juice instead of bottled. I also use super clear and filter to get it into bottles about a week after it's dry.


----------



## vinny

5240 + 5 = 5245


----------



## DavesWine

5245 + 8SP + 8DB = 5261


----------



## David Violante

5261 + 6 = 5267


----------



## TurkeyHollow

David Violante said:


> 5261 + 6 = 5267


5267 + 4 = 5271


----------



## robinnicole

5271+6 = 5277


----------



## Billdean

5277+6 = 5283


----------



## raelynn

5283 + 6 = 5289


----------



## Scott M

5289 + 7 = 5296


----------



## Jovimaple

5296 + 6 = 5302


----------



## Darrell Hawley

5302 +6 DB = 5308


----------



## JustJoe

_ didn't know DB was being counted here 5308 + 12 =5320_


----------



## mat_ski

5320+6DB= 5326


----------



## Shurt1073

5326 + 6 (DB) = 5332


----------



## robinnicole

5332+7DB = 5339


----------



## HANKfxr

5339 + 30 = 5369


----------



## Biggz

First batch here 3 gallons of Strawberry Skeeter Pee! glad to support
5,369 + 3 = 5,372


----------



## HANKfxr

5,372 + 6 = 5,378


----------

